# Hilarious self-referential .gif thread.



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

So I woke up this morning and thought, hmm. Since there's such an horrible surplus of originality and creative input on this forum, what we oh so desperately need is another thread in which to incessantly post animated gifs of oddly irrelevant middle-aged african american celebrities in order to carve a special niche into the bleeding soul of this forum.










HAVE I DEVELOPED AN INTERNET PERSONA YET? HAS MY COMMITMENT TO A FORCED MEME SUFFICIENTLY FEIGNED ACTUAL SUBSTANCE OR HUMOUR? IS ANYONE EVEN READING THIS THREAD?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I understand why people are annoyed that people constantly post gifs, but if you're so upset about it, wouldn't it make sense to actually provide a reasoned, objective argument as to why you disagree with it, instead of incessantly mocking the ones that were offended by it in the first place?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

kiirby said:


> carve a special niche into the bleeding soul of this forum.


this is epic, i overlooked the gif though


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I understand why people are annoyed that people constantly post gifs, but if you're so upset about it, wouldn't it make sense to actually provide a reasoned, objective argument as to why you disagree with it, instead of incessantly mocking the ones that were offended by it in the first place?


See, this is much more the kind of humour I appreciate (no sarcasm).

HOWEVER: Mocking people about a gratuitous in-joke is hardly comparable to mocking people for trying to maintain some sort of empathy in regards to a topic which clearly upsets vulnerable people in an environment which is supposed to be supportive to them.

Also:


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This didn't pan out as I was hoping it would.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dun't worry kiirby, since we're mock thread buddies I'll help you out.








(My favorite)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i already made a thread like this! -.-'


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


>












I don't know what I'm doing any more...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I don't know what I'm doing any more...











This is now the official 'Sassy women' thread lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> This is now the official 'Sassy women' thread lol












^ She's technically "black" - she's in "black and white"


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ She's technically "black" - she's in "black and white"


It's on. lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> It's on. lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


>


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

mesmerize said:


> i already made a thread like this! -.-'


Consider it an homage.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Consider it an homage.


Did someone say _fromage_?










I like me some ham and cheese please.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


>


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>












Sorry for destroying your thread Kirbz lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Sorry for destroying your thread Kirbz lol


----------

